# Sony Pictures CEO: Nothing Good Has Come From The Internet



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

"We were just talking about how Sony CEO Howard Stringer was lamenting the fact that Sony didn't embrace openness and new technologies like the internet earlier. Perhaps part of the problem is the execs who work under him. Mathew Ingram points out that at a recent panel discussion the CEO of Sony Pictures, Michael Lynton, said: "I'm a guy who doesn't see anything good having come from the internet. Period.""
http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20090515/1301064900.shtml


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

I haven't seen much of anything,worth watching,coming
out of movie studios for some time now.
They don't seem to be able to come up with any kind of
new ideas.
It alwys seems to be vampires,werewolves,movie remakes
and TV show remakes.
Are they testing the theory,that if you put a bunch of moneys
if front of typewriters....................
This is just another indication that they are at nearly a complete 
standstill.
But lets blame peer to peer.LOL


----------

